# ASPC All Stars



## JWC sr. (Jan 12, 2015)

Who all have gotten in their All Star certificates from this last year. We had a good year with 9 All Stars. Cindy (my wife) bred them and Jose Perez (our Farm Manager and Handler) showed them. A winning combination for sure. Congrats to both of you. Good Job!!









Jose has 6 outside horses this year in addition to the farms horses, this coming season is shaping up to be a blast. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Minimor (Jan 12, 2015)

I got mine today! I showed 4 ponies in 2014 and they got a total of 24 All Stars--12 US National awards including Champion classic 2 year old mare 44.5" and under (Plattes Unpretentious)

Plus...

12 Canadian All Stars--8 Champion and 4 Reserve Champion.

I am very pleased with Plattes Unconventional, Etched in Gold, Plattes Unpretentious and Plattes Unvarnished.

And CONGRATS to you, John, on your awards!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 13, 2015)

Congratulations to both of you. I hope you are both very proud of your results


----------

